# RIP Rudi



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

RIP Rudi

Run Free at the Bridge










Sadly missed. Free from whatever was causing you to be the aggressive unpredictable dog that you had become in the last month or so.

Such a hard decision we had to make today, but we had to protect your fellow canine Red who you had grown up with, our son and ourselves, plus anyone else you might have come in contact with.

Totally devastated.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am so sorry  Such a horrible decision to have to make 
Thinking of you xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> I am so sorry  Such a horrible decision to have to make
> Thinking of you xx


It was Lynn but seeing him attack our other dog out of the blue for no reason was extremely frightening. We've tried various medications from the vet and tests but nothing showed up.

Awful awful decision. xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, Always one of the hardest decisions we will ever have to make, but its usually because we haven't any other choice.
May you spirit run forever free in sunshine Rudi.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very sad. 

So sorry for your loss.

Run free dear Rudi!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

So sorry, that must have been very hard. xx


----------



## Caroline Bell (Mar 14, 2017)

hi aaah your story is so sad,it must of been so difficult to make that decision.life does test us and we are challenged with some decisions.hope you have lots of support from your family . i lost my dog in march and i am having a difficult time but what a sad story to read.so sorry xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Caroline Bell said:


> hi aaah your story is so sad,it must of been so difficult to make that decision.life does test us and we are challenged with some decisions.hope you have lots of support from your family . i lost my dog in march and i am having a difficult time but what a sad story to read.so sorry xx


Thank you. xcx

He had 11.5 happy years with us. We miss him dearly.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

So sorry for your sad loss.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you all. 
It has been awful not having him here.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.

I feel for you as we lost our gorgeous Lab 5 weeks ago out of the blue with a very aggressive cancer..


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

branwen said:


> So sorry for your loss.
> 
> I feel for you as we lost our gorgeous Lab 5 weeks ago out of the blue with a very aggressive cancer..


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------

